# Rear subframe rust



## Reiver1000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi there,

I've just bought an Audi Approved Used MkII TT, (2009), 28,500 miles.

I was surprised to find so much rust on the subframe and swing-arms and wondered if this is typical.

It seems more than just surface rust, particularly on the upper flange of the beam section (see photos).

Do you think I will have recourse against Audi as it's within its first year of used warranty?

If I don't, how best is it to prevent further corrosion i.e. well tried chemicals to use after wire brushing?

Will I be facing an MOT fail and costly repairs in a few years time?

Many thanks,

Reiver1000


----------



## GreyRS (Apr 13, 2016)

To be fair it's 7 years old give or take... this is the norm I have a Ford well known for rust lol and that's the same it's 6 years old 40k lived in a garage most of its life. Only thing you could do at your cost is take them off and sand blast them and paint them yourself if not get a pro to do it... just my opinion though.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got to say that its normal to see some surface rust under a car at that age, but that looks excessive around and on the damper tube, and also the bottom picture looks poor, that's looks more than just light surface rust, the beam arm holes look like they are in poor condition, take it the previous owner did not keep pulling his jet ski out the water with it.

I would be asking your supplying dealer some questions about the issue, particularly the state of that damper tube.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm surprised how rusty the shock absorbers are. Those are almost due for replacement I'd think.

On mine I removed the surface rust from the arms and frame with rough sand paper. Treated the arms and frame with a rust protector and then spray painted it all black again. Looks 1000 times better. Once or twice a year I clean the parts with a damp cloth.

It'll take another couple of years before the Mr MOT will start complaining regarding the rust on the arms.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

One of the reasons i like portugal is that..  mine is going to make 10 years in august and is rust free from under the car.

i will take some photos tomorow if the rain stop..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, your paint will fade, the clear cote will blister, your head lights will go milky and in an other 10 years your dash will creak. :wink:

But the undercarriage: rust free! 8)


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Unfortunately, your paint will fade, the clear cote will blister, your head lights will go milky and in an other 10 years your dash will creak. :wink:
> 
> But the undercarriage: rust free! 8)


And why is that?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

TT-driver said:


>


LMAO.....


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

this is not africa or australia, with big heat waves.

the reason for this is that we dont have snow in the south, so no Salt in the roads.

Yes i live near the Sea, and we have high humidity %, but the cars dont seem to gain rust like yours...


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

Mine looks like that but after 8 Canadian winters.


----------



## Reiver1000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Many thanks everyone for your feedback, it's been very useful indeed.

I will be taking this up with the Audi dealership as there does seem to be concensus here that the rust is deeper than it should be, notwithstanding the surface rust to be expected on a 7 year old car.

I wondered if 'Tdi_Van' in Portugal would mind posting those rust-free pictures, so that I have a benchmark of a 10 year-old car that is rust-free compared to mine? Only if you have time, mind and if it has stopped raining, of course...!

It's my first time posting anything on any forum and I can now see how valuable they are for like-minded people.

I will report back on how I get on with Mr Audi!

Many thanks again, everyone.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

There's been a similar discussion over on the Yeti forum with someone being surprised at the amount of rust on the underside and on components and his car is younger than yours. Other owners said theirs are similar.

I used to have a Fiat Stilo which started to get rust on the front sub-frame. On those it could be deemed to be an MOT failure so I got my local garage to put it up on the ramp and wire brush and treat the sub-frame.

Be interested to see what your dealer says.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Reiver1000 said:


> I wondered if 'Tdi_Van' in Portugal would mind posting those rust-free pictures, so that I have a benchmark of a 10 year-old car that is rust-free compared to mine? Only if you have time, mind and if it has stopped raining, of course...!
> 
> It's my first time posting anything on any forum and I can now see how valuable they are for like-minded people.
> 
> ...


No problem mate, tomorrow i will take some pictures of the car :wink:


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

2 pictures from the phone, taken 10 minutes ago..

tomorow i take better ones..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Clear sign of no salt on the roads. You won't find daily drivers in such a state in northern Europe.

Mine when it was 5 and a half years old. 4 winters in the garage, or in Spain and 2 on the salty roads in the Netherlands. I do manually clean the suspension arms and subframe after every winter.



















This was @ 50k miles.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Even in north portugal, were it snows in the winter, the cars seem to handle well but off course the salt will be crucial for starting this!.

Mine isnt a garage car( since i bought it ) as the garage purpose now its only for the bike and the Corrados.

this is my daily drive 2002 golf tdi, picture taken almost 2 years ago


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Salt and sharp, poorly prepared edges and welding seams. Basically the thin layer of paint is just there to make the car look like new when.... it's still new. Shortly after suspension arms turn rusty as do the hubs of the rotors.

Keep the hubs rust free and the suspension arms black and shiny and Mr. MOT-man thinks he's looking at a new car 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could see that quality was poor, so treated with Waxoyl, now 15 years old.








..8)

Hoggy.


----------



## Reiver1000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dear All,

I've been away and have just returned home to see all these photos of really good condition sub-frames!

Many thanks indeed for going to the trouble of taking and posting them.

It will be really useful leverage in my negotiations with Mr Audi and confirms my 7 year old sub frame is pretty rubbish.

I really appreciate your feedback and will let you know how I get on in due course: I think I'll be playing the long game...

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Reiver1000 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been away and have just returned home to see all these photos of really good condition sub-frames!
> 
> ...


and i forgot to take some photos for you.

i will sent them tomorow, sorry once again for the delay !


----------

